# Amazing 1/5th scale Spitfire



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I came across this via the IPMS Stockholm site...the detail in the cockpit alone is awe inspiring...

http://ipmsstockholm.org/news/article.asp?data=9265873689_~d_20061207_071831_~t_Scratchbuilding_at_its_best_~a_Martin_Waligorski.xml


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm ... not worthy.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Now, that is just simply amazing! Where's the midget to fly it?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I can't think of anything but


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm speechless! Oh mah gawd!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

John P said:


> I'm ... not worthy.



DANG!!!! I really don't think any of us are anymore...  ...but I can hardly wait another 11 years to see his P51!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I propose that we take up a collection to purchase some "meds" for this fellow and ship them to him because he surely needs them!

In-frick'n-credible!!

BTW, Is there a RR Merlin under the cowl too?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

............. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## amorgan91 (Oct 6, 2009)

woah... Amazing


----------

